# Let's examine the TOWN MAP



## bloodbend3r (Sep 13, 2011)

Below is the concept art for the Town (and then some).

Let's nitpick it and see what we can uncover.

I'll start:
-cave on far right in the cliffs
-the city is returning with a new look
-what looks like a fountain
-what looks like a small village at the top (it could be used to viewing house interiors through street pass)
-THE ISLAND RETURNS (and Kapp'n gets his original job back)
-a mini island and house on the water


----------



## toshiwoshi (Sep 13, 2011)

Where did you find this, are you sure its official?


----------



## toshiwoshi (Sep 13, 2011)

and that cave looks like the train tunnel from GCN


----------



## bloodbend3r (Sep 13, 2011)

the map is concept art they revealed in the Animal Crossing 3DS video from the 3DS Press Conference held last night.  here is a link to the website that has the video: http://www.nintendo.co.jp/n10/conference2011/titlelist/dobutsu_no_mori/index.html
So yes, it's official stuff.

Also, i was talking about the cave in the ocean on the VERY far right of the map.  it looks to be only accessible by boat (Kapp'n).


----------



## toshiwoshi (Sep 13, 2011)

ahh, i see now, look like they have a train though, it looks like the map has a mash up off all three previous games features


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 13, 2011)

Here's an enhanced (kinda) image of the map.


----------



## bloodbend3r (Sep 13, 2011)

thank you, Tyeforce.  at least we can make out the cave i was talking about a lot easier now.


----------



## NeonAndross (Sep 13, 2011)

This is pretty much unrelated, but I think it's pretty safe to say that Tom Nook has a New store (maybe even a few). In the new trailer you can see Tom is sporting so pretty stylish new threads. Secondly if you look at the interview, you can see a picture of him in front of a different looking shop. So I guess now, with all of these new elements. I can finally say that we have our Animal Crossing 2, just 'sayin.


----------



## Mr.Nook (Sep 13, 2011)

Good video man but... what did he say? Lol


----------



## binkat (Sep 23, 2011)

NeonAndross said:


> This is pretty much unrelated, but I think it's pretty safe to say that Tom Nook has a New store (maybe even a few). In the new trailer you can see Tom is sporting so pretty stylish new threads. Secondly if you look at the interview, you can see a picture of him in front of a different looking shop. So I guess now, with all of these new elements. I can finally say that we have our Animal Crossing 2, just 'sayin.



What interview is this? What picture is this? Also, I was wondering... Are you absolute 100% sure that that map is real? was it confirmed by nintendo? It seems pretty unreal from what we've seen in trailers or pictures. If it is real, then AWESOME!


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 23, 2011)

binkat said:


> What interview is this? What picture is this? Also, I was wondering... Are you absolute 100% sure that that map is real? was it confirmed by nintendo? It seems pretty unreal from what we've seen in trailers or pictures. If it is real, then AWESOME!


Yes, it's all real. It was from Nintendo's 3DS conference on September 13th. There was both a new trailer and a developer interview video.


----------



## binkat (Sep 23, 2011)

Woah! Thankyou so much Tyeforce! Except, I dont really understand that video at all because the subtitles are all messed up. Sorry to act dumb and everything on you guys!


----------



## D1llon (Sep 24, 2011)

You guys, has anyone else noticed the clump of buildings at the top part of the map? It looks like a series of stores. Is this how the Game Cube map was laid out?...like with a clump of buildings on the northern part of your village.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 24, 2011)

For some reason, that map makes me think they kinda modeled it after the movie they made where it looks like a real life town... 
The layout is pretty cool, and I think it will give players more to do and keep them playing. 
I know they didn't give too many images in the first trailer, but I don't really see how all of what they showed will fit with this map... It just seems off to me :/


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 24, 2011)

D1llon said:


> You guys, has anyone else noticed the clump of buildings at the top part of the map? It looks like a series of stores. Is this how the Game Cube map was laid out?...like with a clump of buildings on the northern part of your village.


No, all stores and such have always been placed at random in all Animal Crossing games, except for in the City in City Folk. It looks like that might be the return of the City.

EDIT: Apparently I need to play GCN Animal Crossing again, because I'm wrong! D: I could've sworn the stores were randomly placed, not always at the top of the town. Guess I've played too much Wild World and City Folk, lol.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 24, 2011)

D1llon said:


> Is this how the Game Cube map was laid out?...like with a clump of buildings on the northern part of your village.


This is exactly how the Nintendo Gamecube Animal Crossing map was laid out.


----------



## Jake (Sep 24, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> EDIT: Apparently I need to play GCN Animal Crossing again, because I'm wrong! D: I could've sworn the stores were randomly placed, not always at the top of the town. Guess I've played too much Wild World and City Folk, lol.



Haha Tye was wrong. This made my fay


----------



## SamXX (Sep 25, 2011)

Interesting, looks good to me.


----------



## D1llon (Sep 25, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> No, all stores and such have always been placed at random in all Animal Crossing games, except for in the City in City Folk. It looks like that might be the return of the City.
> 
> EDIT: Apparently I need to play GCN Animal Crossing again, because I'm wrong! D: I could've sworn the stores were randomly placed, not always at the top of the town. Guess I've played too much Wild World and City Folk, lol.


 Ok, so were you able to buld like a cafe in your town in the Game Cube version of Animal Crossing? And what stores were in the game cube version? Also there is a Gracie Lamp in a screenshot, so was there a Gracie store in the Game Cube version? Wahhh, I never had a game cube D:

EDIT: I am looking at the Animal Crossing GCN map and it square and this map is just completely different. There are also way too many buildings in the isolated part of town let alone the buildings that are directly above the train station. So I am going to venture out there and say this new version of Animal Crossing will have a plethora of shops compared to previous versions.


----------



## binkat (Sep 26, 2011)

Hmm... this map is going to e really interesting if it turns out on the game... 

Do you guys think it will be on the game? I dunno, they didnt really show much on the trailer, did they? About the layout of your town, I mean.


----------



## Jake (Sep 26, 2011)

its probs a propotype. it will probably change slightly.


----------



## binkat (Sep 30, 2011)

But the things that are on it will still be on it, right? Even if they might change around a bit here and there? oh, if they do.... I'm gonna throw a party just because of that! You DO NOT know how much I am excited for this game!!!!! Can't wait!


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks (Oct 7, 2011)

Am I the only one noticing the similarities in the layout between the town in concept and the town in the Animal Crossing movie? I very distinctly remember a cave and steps similar to those.


----------



## Mr.Nook (Oct 7, 2011)

I think that before, in movie we can see a cave, could be in the game.


----------



## sassynaomi (Oct 7, 2011)

hello


----------



## sassynaomi (Oct 7, 2011)

do you have animal crossing


----------



## Marty McFly (Oct 7, 2011)

Does anyone know when Animal Crossing 3DS will come out? That and the cool features on the 3DS and the nintendogs games are my main reasons for the 3DS. And my DS and DS lite are broken. My old ds might be fixable, but I would rather have 3DS even though there is no gameboy thing in the 3DS.


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 8, 2011)

Marty McFly said:


> Does anyone know when Animal Crossing 3DS will come out? That and the cool features on the 3DS and the nintendogs games are my main reasons for the 3DS. And my DS and DS lite are broken. My old ds might be fixable, but I would rather have 3DS even though there is no gameboy thing in the 3DS.


Animal Crossing 3DS isn't coming out until sometime next year. But the 3DS is definitely worth it.


----------



## binkat (Oct 13, 2011)

Who else can see a bonfire on the beach? And some sort of well in the town area? Awesomesauce! 

BTW, thank you for editing my post, I regretted saying that... this is a great forum!


----------



## Kip (Oct 13, 2011)

...I've never noticed the bonfire... and i've stared at that picture for a few hours o.o


----------



## .IE. (Oct 13, 2011)

binkat said:


> Who else can see a bonfire on the beach? And some sort of well in the town area? Awesomesauce!
> 
> BTW, thank you for editing my post, I regretted saying that... this is a great forum!



Can you show me the "bonfire"?


----------



## Kip (Oct 13, 2011)

I enhanced one and the other is unfinished but it shows the bonfire... i hope i got the location right ^ ^;


----------



## .IE. (Oct 13, 2011)

Kip said:


> I enhanced one and the other is unfinished but it shows the bonfire... i hope i got the location right ^ ^;



Ohh, now I see it. ^^;; Thanks...

May I also ask where you got the pictures from in your avatar and signature? The signature layout is nice...


----------



## Sam (Oct 13, 2011)

Could the house on the water be where _Pascal_ lives?


----------



## Kip (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks! I drew em ^V^


----------



## .IE. (Oct 13, 2011)

Kip said:


> Thanks! I drew em ^V^



Wow, that's amazing!


----------



## Sam (Oct 14, 2011)

I also think I can see what appears to be a log/fallen tree on the beach; maybe we can sit on it?


----------



## Mr.Nook (Oct 15, 2011)

Sam said:


> I also think I can see what appears to be a log/fallen tree on the beach; maybe we can sit on it?



I've think the same like you, that log/fallen tree is so strange...


----------



## Kip (Oct 15, 2011)

.IE. said:


> Wow, that's amazing!



Thanks!



Mr.Nook said:


> I've think the same like you, that log/fallen tree is so strange...



IKR?


----------



## .IE. (Oct 16, 2011)

I think I've got an idea: maybe the fallen tree or log is used for the bonfire? Like piles of wood? Maybe your character collects them?


----------



## Mr.Nook (Oct 16, 2011)

.IE. said:


> I think I've got an idea: maybe the fallen tree or log is used for the bonfire? Like piles of wood? Maybe your character collects them?



No ._. , god.


----------



## Kip (Oct 23, 2011)

I've edited the picture again XD. Only this time I've added more detail


----------



## Sheeps Tor (Oct 24, 2011)

*Nice!* Looks like theres lots of places to swim to out at sea!


----------



## JVNguyen (Nov 5, 2011)

If the map is that big, o mah goodness. I'd probably get lost XD But that's pretty good, I'll find more things


----------



## Marcus (Nov 6, 2011)

Dislike the fact that the town appears to be on a ridge and you have to climb down to the beach...I hope there are alternative map layouts as well or it could get boring quite quickly.

It would be quite cool if you could buy the small island to the left and either use it to host games with friends or build a house on it.
I'm also hoping for a larger player capacity for wifi.


----------



## CHR:)S (Nov 6, 2011)

Are all towns look the same?


----------



## AC fan forever (Nov 12, 2011)

i have a question, the way the town is could your animal neighbors walk to the city if its in the back?


----------



## Static (Nov 26, 2011)

toshiwoshi said:


> Where did you find this, are you sure its official?



It's official. It was revealed in the Animal Crossing 3DS Nintendo 3DS Confrence.


----------



## Candy (Dec 17, 2011)

It looks like the island is back. I hope so!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Dec 17, 2011)

There are two islands?!?!
A bigger beach, a shopping center, models homes ( tom nook's restate! )


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 21, 2011)

No! What is going to happen to Nook's store?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 21, 2011)

acrules11 said:


> No! What is going to happen to Nook's store?



Most likely Tommy and Timmy will have taken over as new owners.


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh, right. I forget about them...


----------



## 22spike20 (Dec 23, 2011)

do you think that they will put boats in the game?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 23, 2011)

22spike20 said:


> do you think that they will put boats in the game?



Probably not, with the swimming added there wouldn't really be a need for boats.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 23, 2011)

Prof Gallows said:


> Probably not, with the swimming added there wouldn't really be a need for boats.


They should bring back Cap'n.


----------



## MasterC (Dec 24, 2011)

Prof Gallows said:


> Most likely Tommy and Timmy will have taken over as new owners.


Yeah,they should have Tommy run the store until Nookingtons where Timmy should help on the second floor.They are also young so they should make them a bit older but still make them look small.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Dec 24, 2011)

Is this for Animal Crossing 3DS


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that the northern clump of buildings is the city. Anyways, I hope it is because I like having Shampoodle available as soon as you start the game.


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2011)

yeah, I liked in City Folk that you had access to Shampoodle as soon as you started the game


----------



## MasterC (Dec 25, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> yeah, I liked in City Folk that you had access to Shampoodle as soon as you started the game


I agree.I didn't like it in Wild World where you have to wait a long time if you start fresh and have a haircut you don't like; I started out with brown hair in Wild World and for those who have me on their 3DS Friend list or wified with me on City Folk will know why I didn't like it.


----------



## Jake (Dec 27, 2011)

MasterC said:


> I agree.I didn't like it in Wild World where you have to wait a long time if you start fresh and have a haircut you don't like; I started out with brown hair in Wild World and for those who have me on their 3DS Friend list or wified with me on City Folk will know why I didn't like it.


and with Wild World you needed Nookingtons to get Shampoodle, and you could only get Nookingtons via having someone from anoteher town buy something from there. If you didn't have any friends with the game, well sucked for you.


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 27, 2011)

@Bidoof

I didn't have any friends with the game and I only found out about Nookington's and Shampoodle when I looked at a Wiki for WW. In CF, you could get Nookington's without having to have a friend over. I felt really happy when I found this out.


----------



## Keenan (Dec 27, 2011)

acrules11 said:


> @Bidoof
> 
> I didn't have any friends with the game and I only found out about Nookington's and Shampoodle when I looked at a Wiki for WW. In CF, you could get Nookington's without having to have a friend over. I felt really happy when I found this out.



I was surprised how easy getting Nookingtons in cf was. I probably had the game for a month when I got the final upgrade on Nook's store. It took me several months to get it in the gamecube version. I never had wild world though.


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 27, 2011)

In CF, I got Nookington's in a week. It was the holidays and I did lots of time-traveling.


----------



## Jake (Dec 27, 2011)

Nookingtons was too easy to get, I'm hoping there's at least another expansion


----------



## Static (Dec 27, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Nookingtons was too easy to get, I'm hoping there's at least another expansion



I hope after Nookingtons, it turns into a Mall lol.


----------



## Jake (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't really want a mall. I'd just like another expansion before Nookingtons. And the requirements slightly harder for upgrading, it upgraded too quickly in city folk. And the stupid hour times, just keep the hours the same for all upgrades like in WW.


----------



## Static (Dec 28, 2011)

I Wonder where the bridge on the far left leads to.


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 28, 2011)

Where?


----------



## Jake (Dec 28, 2011)

Static said:


> I Wonder where the bridge on the far left leads to.



It's part of the train track


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh, OK. I was wandering what he was talking about. 

I hope there is a cave and that it actually does something. Plus the island from PG should come back. I mean, the developers could have just drawn the cave and island in without any intention to actually put those things in the game.


----------



## Jake (Dec 29, 2011)

acrules11 said:


> Oh, OK. I was wandering what he was talking about.
> 
> I hope there is a cave and that it actually does something. Plus the island from PG should come back. I mean, the developers could have just drawn the cave and island in without any intention to actually put those things in the game.



I know, I'm thinking this too. I'm actually curious as to how much they're going to keep from the map. It's gonna be interesting comparing when the game gets released.


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm guessing the railroad track will be for the train that was in PG. Honestly, I liked the train better than the thing that was in WW and CF. The police station was quite interesting, compared to the gate. I hope the mall has something good in it. I don't want it to turn out like the city in CF.


----------



## Mystery Q (Jan 1, 2012)

That looks amazing!


----------

